# BFD 1.5 + BFD Deluxe Collection



## zimbloth (Jan 16, 2007)

I usually don't post in this section but I'm inspired to get some words of wisdom out to you dudes. I recently acquired this program & a 6 DVD expansion set, and as someone with a lot of experience with the DKFH series and EZDrummer, I am in awe at this. I highly recommend you guys check this out, it's 50GB worth of sounds (if you opt for the maximum install) but it is so amazing. Any of you recording goons out there, give this one a look. The sounds, the interface, everything IMO is eons beyond DKFH stuff.


----------



## Rick (Jan 16, 2007)

How much was it? Can you post a clip?


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 16, 2007)

I haven't recorded anything with it yet, I'm just learning the interface and going the overwhelming amount of kits. They have practically every drum ever manufactured at your finger tips here, with stunning humanization and quality. 

I will get a clip up soon. I'm hoping my drummer will be willing to use this to record the drums for our 1st full length CD, because it's so easy to use and would save a lot of time and money. Not sure what this sells for in stores to be honest.


----------



## velocity (Jan 16, 2007)

i paid over 300.oo for mine...







and it's not even deluxe


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 16, 2007)

Ouch...


----------



## velocity (Jan 16, 2007)

to be fair, that was a couple of years ago.


----------



## Rev2010 (Jan 17, 2007)

I've used both DFHS + the Custom and Vintage addon and BFD Deluxe with all the add-ons. Each program has it's strengths. For one, BFD has a direct mic on all the cymbals, something DFHS insanely left out. Who wants to be stuck with a cymbal in a certain position in a stereo field??? Screw that. But DFHS has a far superior interface, far better mic controls, and in my opinion some better sounds. The standard kicks in DFHS suck, again... in *my* opinion. In the Custom&Vintage add-on the kicks rule and so do the snares. BFD's sounds are excellent and the snare rimshot are far better than the crappy ones in DFHS. BFD really falls short however with their cymbals. The majority of their cymbals are only one sound where DFHS has two. Like the ride cymbal for example. Most of the ones in BFD don't have the bell of the ride. They offer the bell samples for download on only one or two. I think the expansion packs probably have the samples but I can't remember. Same goes for crash cymbals, DFHS has two sounds, or more, whereas BFD has only one in most cases. Also, the hi-hat functionality is much better than BFD. One last thing I was annoyed about with BFD was the shortage of 2nd floor toms, the lower ones (I think 18"). In DFHS there are often 4 toms or more in a set. BFD is usually just the three (hi, mid, floor).

So, which would *I* choose if I had to make a choice of only one? I'd choose DFHS. But, I don't have to make a choice so I'm actually currently using both! I use BFD for my crash, splash and china cymbals and DFHS for everything else (including hi-hat and ride).


Rev.


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 17, 2007)

Cool. Well I do have the 6 DVD "Deluxe Collection" as well as the 2 DVD "Percussion Expansion" pack, and there's so much in those that one could go crazy sorting through it all....so I'm sure theres some good sounds the stock BFD left out there. 

I hear you tho, DFHS is very nice too,

Edit: Plenty of bells in BFD, perhaps they are in the expansion packs.


----------



## Slate (Jan 24, 2007)

We are in the process of mapping for samplers and will have an entirely different direction then the DFH/BFD/EZ. In our collection, there is not a entirely mic'd kit, its just a virtual drum locker of individual, already tweaked samples (multisampled and multi velocity) that need little to no processing. They are tweaked for one purpose: to slam out of a mix with ease. We have sold to a lot of the biggest mixers in the country and these sounds can and will continue to be heard on some big releases. The initial reviews have been very positive. Listen to the demos at www.stevenslatedrums.com 

The point of this post is, we're looking for beta testers of the sampler kits. Mainly, we need guys who use Kontakt 2, Sample Tank2, Halion, GigaStudio, or Reason. If you already own BFD or DFH this is also a plus, because you'll have something for comparison. Please contact us if you are interested
[email protected]

Steven


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 25, 2007)

Cool, I sent you an email.


----------

